# Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D:



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm new here, I found this forum because I need help and it seems at first glance that this would be a good place to get it.

First of all, I'm a new rat owner. I just have one young male. Yes, I know, they should never be kept alone; and I do plan to get him a buddy. You can scold me for that later, but right now I just need help.

Anyway.. I got him on Friday. At the time, his scrotum was fairly small, I remember because I took a good look at it. When I picked him up Saturday morning I noticed that they had grown incredibly overnight. I want to say quintupled in size. I panicked at first but then just assumed that it was normal, that it was just coincidence that it happened right after I got him.

But now, I don't know, they seem even bigger and somewhat red. They look to me as if they're going to burst.

I'm REALLY worried and unsure of what to do, as there are no rodent vets anywhere near me.. And also, I've become quite attached to him and would hate to lose him.

I took some pictures just now.

I took this picture the night I got him, you can see there's not really much under his tail:









And these are from a few minutes ago:



















I honestly feel I am doing nearly everything right, I did my research before buying him and he does seem to be fine. I've been socializing with him and he seems to be taking to me quite well. He doesn't seem sick.

Maybe he isn't. Is it just me, or does poor Rocket have something wrong with him?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

To me, your rats wotsits look fine.

Sometimes, rats retract them into their body, especially if they're nervous. When mine sleep, they usually do this. It may be that you caught him at a 'inny' moment, and now you have an 'outy' moment.

I've just gone and grabbed a couple of my boys for you



















They don't look too 'red' but when it gets warm in my house they do tend to pink up. If you are worried about him though, maybe you can introduce yourself at a local vet for a new-pet check-up and mention it?

You have a very cute little rattie, by the way. I love when they're babies lol


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

Oh, thank you so much! I'm going to breathe now, LOL! Please thank your boys for allowing you to share their privates with me XD I'm hoping it's a case of him having to "grow into them", much like his ears right now, hehe..

I think I will stop in at the vet's and ask if they know ANYWHERE nearby that treats rodents. I'm pretty sure there's not, but it will be good to know for sure.

He is cute, isn't he? ^___^ Even my -mom- thinks he's gorgeous, and she's not a fan of rats. In fact I surprised my parents when I came home with him - dad was not pleased 

I'm so excited to spend the next few years with him. I can tell he's warming up to me already; he -loves- to sleep in my armpit under my shirt. It's adorable.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

I love when they're that age. And you're right, it is a case of growing into everything, hands, feet, 'wotsits' and ears lol.

My mum never used to like rats either and I surprised her one day after months of 'you are NOT getting a rat!' with a lovely little baby. Since then, she dotes on them more than I do (if that's possible!) lol.

Good idea about checking out the vets in your area, it's really important you know where to go incase of an emergency


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

I have a question.

What is the surface of the floors & shelves in the cage?

I've noticed that when my boys were young that their man-bits tended to drag a bit & they took on that rosie-glow. I had to line all the ramps & shelves with fabric or paper because the poor babies looked as though they rubbed their googlies raw. As they matured this seemed to go away. I guess they gain nad-control as they mature.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

googlies..nad-control. Man, that made me giggle!

I think you're right though, I don't think my boys 'googlies' drag much any more (I'm tempted to pull one out and test - but I've just tucked them all up for the night) and I very rarely notice redness, except when it's warm.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*



A1APassion said:


> I guess they gain nad-control as they mature.


 :lol: OMG!!! HAHA! :lol:


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

Haha, you guys are great  I feel so unoriginal for calling them testicles now.. Must find a funny name for them ;D

No, he's in a classic hamster cage at the moment, with carefresh bedding. So no dragging. But I noticed the red/pinkness after I took him out of my armpit, so the warmness makes sense XD

And he will be moving to a bigger cage as soon as he's big enough to -not- fit through a 1-inch hole. I made a booboo there, but at least I was smart enough to test it (yep, little frigger slides right through the holes XD), so I just swapped him with the hamster after cleaning the cages. His future cage, which the hamster is currently residing in, is about.. 32 x 20 inches, currently one floor but I'm going to build some levels and ramps just for him.

I'm going to have to see about somehow replacing the wire with the 1/2 inch stuff, but I don't know how that will work out since it's actually the bottom floor of an old, custom made-chinchilla cage, which I split into two floors. The degus are on the top floor. I'm not sure how happy they'd be about being thrown into boxes while I renovate XDDD


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

you aren't going to keep the degus in a cage that has only a floor separating them are you? That is not a good idea unless it is a completely solid floor but even then they will know someone very different that they lurks above/below & this could cause some stress

the description you wrote really didn't paint a clear picture

& where is the hammie going to end up?

You have a regular rodest fest happening over there. Whatever you do & where ever everyone ends up, one thing for sure... you gotta make sure those cages are escape proof or someone is going turn a neighbor into a Happy Meal


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

I understand your concern. I hadn't thought of the degus causing him stress. Right now he is sitting on top of their cage and he seems fine, but I'll watch him closely.. (on the other hand, the degus are totally oblivious and could care less what lives above and below, as long as they get treats)

The floor is solid, I just reinforced it especially for him, actually.

The hamster will go back in the hamster cage.

I promise you, escape proofing is something that's incredibly important to me and I take very seriously. Once he's ready to go in the larger cage, before I do the swap, I'm going to do some additional reinforcements just to be on the safe side.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

wow!!!!!!! is my boyfriend jelous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

Oh my gosh what a cutie you have!

Don't worry, your boys wotsits look just like my two


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

*laughs* I'm glad this has turned into a fun topic instead of the alternative.

Thanks so much for all the responses. I think I'll be hanging around here. And I'll be sure to post more pictures of Rocket in the appropriate forum ^___^


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

Rocket is SUCH a cute name. Rocket in your pocket!


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

Haha! It's funny, I was planning on naming him something else, but when I had him out and he was running around at like 600 mph, it was just appropriate. He's pretty fast. XD


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*



daisy184 said:


> wow!!!!!!! is my boyfriend jelous!!!!!!!!!



ROFL


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*

nad-control.

ROFLMAO

My husband and I are BOTH in tears with fits of laughter right now!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Swollen testes, or am I just being paranoid? New owner D*



daisy184 said:


> wow!!!!!!! is my boyfriend jelous!!!!!!!!!



lol! i laughed 4 a long time about that!


----------

